# A transcontinental drive: is it even possible in 2018?



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

Imagine if you wanted to drive your wagon or carriage all across America 
as from San Francisco to New York City and back again.


There are many questions:

1. what safe and lawful routes would I use?

2. would I ever have to use private toll roads?

3. what do modern-day horse-traveling people do for lodging, horse-drawn vehicle service, food and medical services along the way? 

It seems as livery stables are not nearly as common these days as gas stations and motels across the fruited plain. 

4. how do the horses get proper care and rest over such a long journey? 

5. are there modern GPS systems that have North American equestrian routes comprehensively mapped out? Are there special North American equestrian route maps? 

6. can any paid travel agency assist in planning such a horse-drawn trip?

Ideally, one might want to make the trip without any support from motor vehicles. Ideally, it might be prudent for horse-drawn vehicles to travel in groups of two or more carriages: a caravan for security and safety, the way motorcycles often ride in groups for long trips. 

In short, long-distance horse travel seems no longer practical in 21st century America. Before automobiles, buses and trains, horses were the primary overland means of land travel and thus society accommodated them well with the proper necessary services along the way.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes, there are those that not only take wagons but there are also those that ride the distance. Headed for work but I have a few links I'll dig up of those that blog their trips.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

QtrBel said:


> Yes, there are those that not only take wagons but there are also those that ride the distance. Headed for work but I have a few links I'll dig up of those that blog their trips.


I figured some people ride the Transcontinental on horseback too. A wagon or carriage seat with a spring might seem more comfortable than a saddle for 7,000 miles round trip within a year's time. A vehicle can carry clothing, food, ice chests and gear. Either way, I think this can be a challenging trip one one's lifetime. Something to tell grandchildren about the way a soldier tells war stories. 

It's certainly more than slow travel, its an epic adventure. :cowboy:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

jonbailey said:


> Imagine if you wanted to drive your wagon or carriage all across America
> as from San Francisco to New York City and back again.
> 
> 
> ...


1. stay off the freeways . . . in general any route cars are on is by definition not all that safe. There is no official trail going transversely across the US although there are lots of trails. 
2. That is a question you will need to research. I suggest starting with the Long Riders website.
3. My guess about horse drawn vehicles is that you will have to know how to repair them yourself. As for lodging, there are 'horse motels' and fairgrounds all over the US, although of course they are geared to trailer travel. 
4. See #2
5. I wish. If you find out anything, report back!
6. No. 

You will certainly need a huge amount of help, money, energy, skill, and time. You'll need at least one friend who can shadow you with a car, who can get you and your horses gear, food, shelter, medical help, and all the other things. But what a grand adventure if you can pull it off!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The book "Oregon Trail" by Rinker Buck is a good read that shows what obstacles and issues he encountered during is quest to take a historically-accurate wagon on the Oregon Trail with mules.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

Avna said:


> 1. stay off the freeways . . . in general any route cars are on is by definition not all that safe. There is no official trail going transversely across the US although there are lots of trails.
> 2. That is a question you will need to research. I suggest starting with the Long Riders website.
> 3. My guess about horse drawn vehicles is that you will have to know how to repair them yourself. As for lodging, there are 'horse motels' and fairgrounds all over the US, although of course they are geared to trailer travel.
> 4. See #2
> ...


My gut feeling is to say forget it.

A one-week round trip trip in my home state of Idaho might be much more doable. I would much rather have Mother Nature for scenery. 
I was an auto mechanic by trade so repairs on buggies and such should not be too hard to learn. The modern-built carriage is likely to have such refinements as long-lasting wheel bearings and a hydraulic braking system. Wagon wheels' falling off as in the chuck wagons on trail drives should be a thing of the long past. 


Are there any horse driver clubs in America?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sure just Google horse driving in your state. Most have a draft horse association and the draft horse journal has ads for driving schools. You may also find groups of light horse driving enthusiasts.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

1. Stick to rural roads-- gravel if you can find them. Horses are illegal on most 4-lane highways and interstates.


2. Research based on route


3. It sounds like most people doing long-distance rides/drives have their route mapped out with areas to stop along the way such as fairgrounds, etc. Even so, you will likely spend the majority of your overnights in parks, pulled off into pastures, or on private land camping under the stars with your horses tied. Be flexible. From accounts of those who have done walks, runs, bike journeys, rides, etc. people will often volunteer you a safe place to overnight and perhaps a stall or pasture for your stock and a shower, meal, and bed for you. You will need to be ever-vigilant for the safety of your animals. Always ask before assuming you can camp somewhere-- some property owners will not want you on their land. Some groups doing such an undertaking will have a support person who goes on ahead each day and scouts the route you've planned, alerting you to any new issues (construction, closed roads, fences, etc.) as well as finding a safe and legal stopping place for the night. The advantage of this is that you can then have a living-quarters trailer set up each day, somewhere to sleep off the ground, and someone to do your errands for you-- buying hay/feed, medical supplies, doing laundry, restocking food, etc. In an emergency, you also have a tow vehicle and trailer to get your animals veterinary help or emergency care for yourself-- something that may be 100 miles away or more in the western states. 

4. Animal care -- this depends entirely on your animals and their needs. They need a well-fitting harness, a load that isn't too heavy, a road surface they can safely navigate, and you need to be aware of their needs and when they need to rest or have a day off. At least one resting day each week will be needed to keep weight on your stock. If you use mules rather than horses, you will find them (in general) easier to keep weight on and sound than horses. 

5. Not that I know of

6. No.

If you wish to try such an undertaking, I would suggest participating as an outrider or wagon passenger for several shorter drives first to work out logistics. Join a driving club and learn how to safely handle a team and keep them and yourself safe. Many clubs have 'wagon train' rides of a few days to a week in length for such things as town bicentennials, rodeo celebrations, etc. Then perhaps do a drive across, say, Nebraska, to get an idea of what you're in for. Nebraska offers varied terrain from temperate with good grazing to arid as you work your way west, as well as a significant portion of the Oregon/Overland trail you can still see in areas in the western part of the state, and enough road options to give you some choices without having to go on the interstate. Jumping into a transcontinental journey without at least a couple of years of preparation and practice is not only foolish, but dangerous.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If going through a smaller town, you may want to ask for a police escort. I could see that working if you need to get down a road with traffic. I would assume you would avoid major cities.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would suggest looking at 3mules. One man, three mules. He rides one and has two as pack animals. Lives entirely outside, nomadic lifestyle. Unfortunately, he encounters a lot of trouble from government (city officials, etc.). This is usually due to him having no option other than to sleep in a park with his mules, which they take issue with. He has been attempting to gain support for a trail system that would cross state lines and be usable by equestrians, hikers, bicyclists, campers, etc.

Anyway, he is the only modern day person I personally am aware of that is currently doing something like what you are talking about. He does not use a wagon/horse-drawn vehicle, which I imagine is a lot harder to do such a trip with. 

You could also watch the movie Unbranded. Group of guys and some mustangs ride from Mexico to Canada.

All of the examples I mentioned are ridden trips through western territory though.

ETA: 3mules keeps an FB page which has more updated, current information.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

The Long Riders' Guild


----------

